

Congratulations on making through your first month of teaching...now what? - ajjuliani
http://educationismylife.com/you-made-it-through-your-first-month-of-teaching-now-what/

======
debacle
I didn't really take a lot out of this, but the 'teacher as coach' analogy
struck me as something novel. In this day of technology and information, the
teacher is more of a tour guide than a professor, but the idea of coaching
students through the curriculum is enticing.

